# Motherboards with ECC memory support?



## mefizto (Jan 28, 2011)

Greetings all,

I will need to re-build my server because the motherboard in the current one does not support SATA II and I need more storage space.  I was wondering if any of you could recommend an ECC enabled motherboard with which you have direct experience.

This will again be a headless server, so no video card needed, additionally I do not foresee a need for many extension slots.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## borov (Jan 31, 2011)

Not motherboard, but suggest you take a look at HP Proliant Microserver. Small not very expensive system. Support ECC too 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1555868


----------



## olav (Jan 31, 2011)

If you want a cheap motherboard then all from Asus with am2/3 socket supports unbuffered ECC.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 8, 2011)

I have this board running my ZFS fileserver at home:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121392

Its got 8GB of ECC RAM in it and six SATA-II drives.

Its also got IPMI for KVM over IP or SOL.


----------



## mefizto (Feb 8, 2011)

Christopher,

thank you for the reply.  Are all the ports, NICs supported?  Any issues?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Christopher (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, the board works great.  The NICs are Intel gigabit nics, supported by the em(4) driver.  The second NIC, em1, uses five interrupt vectors, that greatly helps interrupt moderation and parallelism of the network load.  The second NIC is attached to my private LAN.  The first NIC is attached to my internet connection, so the box does pf(4) and NAT, along with staging backups for offsite storage on the ZFS pool.

I'm running FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 on it.

I've got an Intel Xeon X3430 CPU and 2 x 4G registered ECC RAM from this kit:  http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=2664321DA5CA7304


----------



## mefizto (Feb 9, 2011)

Christopher,

thank you again for the answer. It is great that the board takes registered memory, I was given about 10 packages of 2x4GB sticks.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

